
Digital Astronomy with Cellular Automata - speleo
https://kylehovey.github.io/blog/automata-nebula
======
speleo
Here is a small web-app I made to explore the data (does not support mobile
yet, but anything >= the size of a tablet screen should be fine):
[http://kylehovey.github.io/automata-nebula-
explorer/index.ht...](http://kylehovey.github.io/automata-nebula-
explorer/index.html)

